# Upgrade 328i hi-fi audio system



## eware3000 (Dec 28, 2010)

I would like some advice on some small simple things I can do to upgrade the audio system in my new ride. Replace front speakers? What? 

Really not trying to spend $1k or anything.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

- Amp: http://cgi.ebay.com/JL-Audio-XD600-6-/250760949768?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item3a62847008
- Front speakers: http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_26273_DLS-PS-4A.html?gclid=CK_51NvBzqYCFcPt7QodLWThIg
- HiFi harness and OEM speaker connectors: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=486152


----------



## eware3000 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks you Technic. 
Once I've got that done, what would you do next rear or subs? Just wondering for later.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

eware3000 said:


> Thanks you Technic.
> Once I've got that done, what would you do next rear or subs? Just wondering for later.


Woofers could be next, but I think that you will like what you will hear with this new amp.


----------



## eware3000 (Dec 28, 2010)

Technic said:


> Woofers could be next, but I think that you will like what you will hear with this new amp.


Excuse my ignorance, I'm not a car audio person.

So this amp will power all of my speakers in the car (including subs)?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

eware3000 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, I'm not a car audio person.
> 
> So this amp will power all of my speakers in the car (including subs)?


Yes, 6-channels -front (2), rear (2) and underseat woofers (2). No OEM wires to cut.


----------



## crose6994 (Mar 19, 2013)

sorry to pull an old thread this one came up when i was searching. i blew my passenger door speaker. so i figured its time to upgrade. those speakers posted are discontinued anyone have any other suggestions for speakers and an amp. I am a sound quality person that likes to listen to my music louder than most. thanks!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

crose6994 said:


> sorry to pull an old thread this one came up when i was searching. i blew my passenger door speaker. so i figured its time to upgrade. those speakers posted are discontinued anyone have any other suggestions for speakers and an amp. *I am a sound quality person that likes to listen to my music louder than most. thanks!*


http://www.ebay.com/itm/DLS-ULTIMAT...6?pt=Car_Speakers&hash=item23294a2f22&vxp=mtr


----------



## crose6994 (Mar 19, 2013)

excellent! thanks Technic


----------



## Jacobin777 (Apr 30, 2013)

Total "newbie" here. 

Forgive my ignorance regarding stereos, etc. Basically, I dont' have a problem with my HiFi stereo setup. Reading a number of threads here (and other places), it seems not a lot can be done with the stereo system without a major over-haul. That being said, reading the thread here (and especially thanks to posts by *Technic*), it seems some "simple solutions" can be done improving the over all sound quality.

Ostensibly, it seems the XD600/6 - JL Audio 600W 6-Channel Class D Amplifier and speakers are the easiest to work with as a start.

For me, the most important is to add an equalizer. I would be quite happy if I can add an EQ system for the CD player/FM stereo. Is there anyway to do it without too many complications?

Thanks and regards.


----------



## copyguyadam (May 1, 2013)

Wondering if this would help as well or if enough control from the amp will work just as well.

Also, sounds like a good choice from Technic for the front speakers, how about under the seat and rear?


----------



## speedkingrc (Jan 29, 2013)

if you guys need some speakers and subs let me know


----------



## DANFSTEEL (Aug 29, 2011)

*speakers and subs*

Hi Dude, im after 4inch for the rear. Not sure what goes in door panel


----------



## Jacobin777 (Apr 30, 2013)

Neither do I unfortunately....:dunno: Sorry!

There are certainly tons of more people on the board who know much more than I do! :thumbup:


----------



## jeanlucdckhard (Oct 9, 2011)

Definately going to check out that amp.


----------



## chanteliz (Jan 12, 2015)

*New here- 1st time bimmer owner*

 OK, so I'm in the same boat here. Just got the 2014 328i and the sound system is less than luxury.

I don't want to rattle the trunk or anything but is it possible to get a nice sound system installed, using the installed control system? Everyone I've asked recommends putting in navigation with dvd players and all of that- which i'm not interested in.

I don't mind paying good money for good quality- which is the reason I got this car in the first place.

What do you recommend to bring it up a notch. I saw that some of the previous recommended components aren't being sold- so please help!


----------



## perrin_07 (Mar 31, 2014)

essentially noone can really recommened a speaker to you since speakers sound different and you need to choose something that you like. Can absolutely point you in a direction but alot of it comes down to costs and how far you want to go in to installing it.


----------



## Rattle (Dec 23, 2014)

As far as I'm concerned, the most important is to add an equalizer.
Good luck.


----------



## julioengineer (Jan 14, 2015)

chanteliz said:


> OK, so I'm in the same boat here. Just got the 2014 328i and the sound system is less than luxury.
> 
> I don't want to rattle the trunk or anything but is it possible to get a nice sound system installed, using the installed control system? Everyone I've asked recommends putting in navigation with dvd players and all of that- which i'm not interested in.
> 
> ...


I just finished installing a JL Audio XD800/8v2 amp in my 2014 328i with the harness provided by Technic and I must say it is quite the improvement even though I am still using the stock speakers. I have it wired as an 8 channel amp with Y connectors for the RCA's. The fronts are Y'ed into inputs 1 and 3, and the rears into 2 and 4. I am using 1 for the fronts with the HP filter set to 200, 2 for the rears with same HP settings, 3 for the under seat woofers set the same as the others, and 4 bridged at 2 ohms with the LP filter set to around 200 for a ported Kicker sub in the trunk. I still have fader control and balance works properly. Other than tweaking the levels a bit to get the proper mix I am happy for now. Once I beat the **** out of the stock speakers and save up some money I will probably go with the Focal IFBWM-S for the fronts and Focal IFBMW-C for the rears. Until then I am quite happy with the upgrade since I only paid 595.00 for the XD800 and I already had the sub from a previous car. On that note I was actually surprised that a ported box works in the trunk without having to cut holes into the main cabin.

Ok I finished tuning it and it sounds like I nailed it with the factory speakers. I have a nice all around sound with no frequency holes in the music. That being said I think I can go with the Bavsound speakers instead of the Focals when I finally upgrade. Any thoughts on whether I should go with Focals or the less expensive Bavsound set?


----------



## david in german (Mar 17, 2011)

julioengineer said:


> I just finished installing a JL Audio XD800/8v2 amp in my 2014 328i with the harness provided by Technic and I must say it is quite the improvement even though I am still using the stock speakers. I have it wired as an 8 channel amp with Y connectors for the RCA's. The fronts are Y'ed into inputs 1 and 3, and the rears into 2 and 4. I am using 1 for the fronts with the HP filter set to 200, 2 for the rears with same HP settings, 3 for the under seat woofers set the same as the others, and 4 bridged at 2 ohms with the LP filter set to around 200 for a ported Kicker sub in the trunk. I still have fader control and balance works properly. Other than tweaking the levels a bit to get the proper mix I am happy for now. Once I beat the **** out of the stock speakers and save up some money I will probably go with the Focal IFBWM-S for the fronts and Focal IFBMW-C for the rears. Until then I am quite happy with the upgrade since I only paid 595.00 for the XD800 and I already had the sub from a previous car. On that note I was actually surprised that a ported box works in the trunk without having to cut holes into the main cabin.
> 
> Ok I finished tuning it and it sounds like I nailed it with the factory speakers. I have a nice all around sound with no frequency holes in the music. That being said I think I can go with the Bavsound speakers instead of the Focals when I finally upgrade. Any thoughts on whether I should go with Focals or the less expensive Bavsound set?


Sounds lioke you are on teh right track with the stock speakers.
The factory speakers are very capable with the proper processing. Most people jump in and swap the oem speakers out first and then need to do alot of processing later when they add an amp. If you need more sound, add a good amp or a couple of amps and if you still need more (which you have done), look into upgrading the speakers. I personally had great luck with stock Logic 7 speakers, they take a great deal of power and sound superb doing it! 
(The Logic 7 Speakers are Harman Kardon/JBL anyways, makers of some unbelievable audio gear)
I think most people upgrade to BAV sound because they "see the difference" in the BAV sound speakers and the stockers because the BAV sound woofers have bigger motors. Bigger motors do not always mean stronger motors. In some speakers a smaller motor may be more efficient. Try comparing a Gladen set to the stock speakers, the Gladen motor is about half the size of the basic bmw motor but a fourth the size of the Logic 7 motor but still put out some great sound! Everyone has a different opinion of good sound and the only real way to determine a drivers capability is a RTA and proper power and install.


----------



## mcleod52 (Jan 29, 2015)

Rear speakers are in the passenger doors, assuming you have a 4 door sedan. I'm assuming their in the rear back passenger sides on the coupe. The HIFI system (standard US) has 9 speakers. 
1- front center 
2 - front door
2 - tweeters front door
2 - woofers under seats
2 - rear door

Stew


----------

